# Does anyone make a



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

200amp 60 space 120/240 single phase panel?

If one of you guys have a link that will help I can't seem to find one in a Google search :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't seen one yet.. might be a myth..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, Square D does. :thumbsup:

I saw them advertised on the Granite City website a while back. Try giving them a call. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bionic Sparky (Jun 22, 2012)

*Ch br*

I just bought a 40/50 CH BR at Home Depot for $119 other day


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmmm..I just checked the Square D site and there is no listing for a 60 space load center in either QO or Homeline. They must have discontinued it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Hmmm..I just checked the Square D site and there is no listing for a 60 space load center in either QO or Homeline. They must have discontinued it.


that was thoughtful of them.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bionic Sparky said:


> I just bought a 40/50 CH BR at Home Depot for $119 other day


Do you have a link for that??:blink:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you have a link for that??:blink:


Model #BR4050B200V5 Store SKU # 197300


----------



## Bionic Sparky (Jun 22, 2012)

*here*

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...562&cm_mmc=shopping-_-become-_-27-_-203026376


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> that was thoughtful of them.


I'm guessing there was little to no demand for it. The supply houses were promoting them pretty heavily when they first came out when the code was changed to allow more than 42 OCPD's in a panelboard, but I guess it never caught on.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bionic Sparky said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...562&cm_mmc=shopping-_-become-_-27-_-203026376


Thanks Cletis. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I guess AFCI requirements cut way down on # of circuits in a new house.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I guess AFCI requirements cut way down on # of circuits in a new house.


I haven't wired a new house in 2 years but if I did one now, it would be bare bones on the circuitry.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I guess AFCI requirements cut way down on # of circuits in a new house.


Load them to the max.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Load them to the max.


how about a 50a 2 pole ring circuit with OCP at the receptacle. :thumbup: They get away with it across the pond.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Thanks Cletis. :thumbsup:


What is a cletis? :laughing:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

My supply house has told me Siemens make them


----------



## Bionic Sparky (Jun 22, 2012)

*?*



Peter D said:


> Thanks Cletis. :thumbsup:


My name is Bob. I am a 59 yr old disabled veteran working side jobs for cash. I have 1 prosthetic leg and multiple other war related problems. I used to be an electrician for several contractors over the years but now I just do side jobs when I am able too physically. There are no rules in my state as far as licensing I know of.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow Harry, you are seriously gullible. :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> My supply house has told me Siemens make them



Siemens make a Cletis ? :laughing:




Read post #16 and then post # 17.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Siemens make a Cletis ? :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Cletis make semens. :laughing:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Cutler Hammer has them.
They also have the neutral bar moved closer to work with their new AFCI breakers. Works great. We just put our first on in and it was way easier and better looking than any of that pigtailed installs. As it turned out, we used 47 circuits.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I've used the Homeline 40/60 that I got from Granite City. It was a few years ago when they first came out.












Siemens has them now too. Rexel stocks them at their hub in Mansfield.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Siemens has them now too. Rexel stocks them at their hub in Mansfield.


Rexel?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ralph pill in Watertown has the Siemens one so I will pick it up on Monday


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Ralph pill in Watertown has the Siemens one so I will pick it up on Monday


I thought Ralph Pill was part of Northeast now?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> how about a 50a 2 pole ring circuit with OCP at the receptacle. :thumbup: They get away with it across the pond.


Ya close on that really it is 32 amp with #15 awg ( 1.5 mm2 conductors ) in ring format ( BTW it is illegal in France so it will not fly over in my spot ) 

Merci.
Marc


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Rexel?


I know. I stick with them because I like the guys that are there but they are seeing less and less of me. Mostly of their own (corporate not them personally) stupidity. 

Bought some recessed trims last week. They were 17 bucks a piece. They were 11 bucks a few weeks ago. The guy changed the price and locked it in. Have to watch them every day.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Wow Harry, you are seriously gullible. :laughing:


I don't think that is news to anyone.:laughing:


You know the Rs are cleaning things up.:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I know. I stick with them because I like the guys that are there but they are seeing less and less of me. Mostly of their own (corporate not them personally) stupidity.
> 
> Bought some recessed trims last week. They were 17 bucks a piece. They were 11 bucks a few weeks ago. The guy changed the price and locked it in. Have to watch them every day.


The CLS/Rexel branch lasted about 2 years here. Good riddance! Their pricing was high and all over the place so it seems like nothing has changed.


----------



## czars (Aug 20, 2008)

Square D is showing QO 40/52 and 40/60 panels in their 2012 Digest # 176, but no 52/52 or 60/60 panels.


----------

